# EO Suppliers



## boyago (Nov 24, 2013)

So my order for some EOs that I have been expecting to show up any day no looks like it didn't go through.  So who is your preferred EO dealer?  Also do you have staples that you have to have on hand?  Everyone is clamoring for lavender, but that seems boring to me.  What is your favorite lavender combo?


----------



## lsg (Nov 24, 2013)

Lavender and mint is nice.  I have several suppliers, Wholesale Supplies Plus, Bramble Berry, Camden Grey, Eden Botanicals and The Perfumery.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Nov 24, 2013)

I was just about to say lavender and mint as well. I get all of my EOs from WSP as I think they have a nice selection.


----------



## Nikon (Nov 24, 2013)

Lavender and Patchouli is nice


----------



## paillo (Nov 24, 2013)

Lavender and either lemon or lime really brightens up lavender too. Patchouli, spearmint or peppermint are lovely blends too. I'm with you, I get bored with straight lavender, but since it's a perennial best seller I try to keep plenty on hand...


----------



## boyago (Nov 24, 2013)

lsg said:


> Lavender and mint is nice.  I have several suppliers, Wholesale Supplies Plus, Bramble Berry, Camden Grey, Eden Botanicals and The Perfumery.



Was shopping WSP to check it out and they seem pretty fair and a decent selection.  Was looking for Cypress oil and my search turned up a FO blend called "Jacobs desire" with this product pic.





I think that might make my next profile pic.


----------



## Todd_in_Minnesota (Nov 25, 2013)

My go-to combination is Lavender and Lemongrass.  
And, I'm lucky enough to have Wyndmere Naturals in my home town, so I buy all my EOs from them.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 27, 2013)

I buy my EO's from NDA

Lavender Vanilla is another nice blend.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 27, 2013)

boyago said:


> Was shopping WSP to check it out and they seem pretty fair and a decent selection.  Was looking for Cypress oil and my search turned up a FO blend called "Jacobs desire" with this product pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's hilarious!  You would go from a daddy pic to a stud pic.  Good thing we know this so we wouldn't fall for it!  But please note I'm not necessarily discouraging you, it is some nice eye candy


----------



## judymoody (Nov 27, 2013)

I like lavender/lemon/mint combo.

I like NDA for EOs.  I find WSP pricey on FO and EO compared to other vendors.  BB has good quality but tends to be slow fulfilling orders, especially this time of year.


----------

